

Close.io (YC W11) is a social context for sales communications - philfreo
http://pro.gigaom.com/blog/close-io-is-a-social-context-for-sales-communications/

======
sachingulaya
I'm using close.io for a <5 person sales team and we all love it. The 2-way
email integration is essential for being a CRM that "stays out of the way".

The price point is higher than their competitors but it's worth it for me if
my salespeople use it.

If there is any advice I could give to someone making a CRM its this:
Salespeople uses their mobile phones and live out of their gmail(if they're
using gapps, or outlook). Don't try to force them to use your interface to get
value. Integrate with their existing workflow by logging what they do
automatically and making it easy to set reminders and actionables.

